# Ryobu Kai



## sasa (Apr 6, 2010)

Can anyone tell me the attributes of Shindo Jinen Ryu and Gosoku Ryu...are the styles similar.  I'm interested in Karate more for fighting/self defense than for competition


----------



## JohnASE (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm no expert on this topic, but I'll throw in a little of what I know.  In short, yes, they are similar, at least, I believe they're both similar to Shotokan, so they must be similar to each other.  I can't really comment on their effectiveness in self defense, but Kubota Sensei has been involved in instructing many law enforcement groups.

Gosoku-Ryu is the style created by Takayuki Kubota.

You can find detailed info at their website.
http://www.ikakarate.com/

He was a Shotokan instructor before founding Gosoku-Ryu.  The Kubotan is named after him.  He's done many movies.  I believe he introduced the tonfa-like baton the U.S. police departments.  I have one that i think he gave to my mother when she worked for Black Belt Magazine back in the 70s.  His hombu dojo is in the Glendale, CA, area.

I know that Shindo Jinen Ryu is also similar to Shotokan, but I'm not familiar enough to say how.  We sell two videos made by Yamazaki Sensei of the Japan Karate-do Ryobu-kai titled _Japanese Karate: Shindo Jinen Ryu_ and_ Japanese Karate: Shotokan and Ryobu-kai_, but I haven't watched them.

Here's the Japan Karate-do site.
http://www.jkr.com/

I don't know what part of the country you're in, or even what country, but I know several instructors in both styles, and I can't think of one that I wouldn't recommend if you're looking for traditional Japanese karate.


----------

